# Federico Peluso



## juventino (19 Dicembre 2012)

Apro questo topic per parlare di questo giocatore che per me rappresenta un atentico mistero. Nonostante sia un difensore normalissimo (almeno io la penso cosi) ed ormai non più molto giovane (è dell'84) è uno dei nomi più gettonati del mercato. Adesso pare vicino alla Juve (e la cosa non mi stupirebbe perchè sarebbe un acquisto alla Marmotta-style), ma in passato mi ricordo che si parlava persino del City. Voi cosa ne pensate di lui?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Dicembre 2012)

discreto mestierante del pallone


----------



## Harvey (19 Dicembre 2012)

A me fa schifo e non mi sembra neanche un terzino ne per struttura fisica ne per caratteristiche, credo tragga beneficio dall'attuale grossa carenza di terzini, cioè va pure in nazionale sto qua


----------



## Snake (19 Dicembre 2012)

il nuovo Esposito


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

A me sembrava meglio,cioe' molti ne parlavano bene e quindi,dato che il Milan risultava interessato,ho seguito le sue prestazione.Ma che dire,tutta la vita il Topastro!


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Dicembre 2012)

Giocatore da Atalanta,incensato dai media dopo la scorsa buona stagione.


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Dicembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per parlare di questo giocatore che per me rappresenta un atentico mistero. Nonostante sia un difensore normalissimo (almeno io la penso cosi) ed ormai non più molto giovane (è dell'84) è uno dei nomi più gettonati del mercato. Adesso pare vicino alla Juve (e la cosa non mi stupirebbe perchè sarebbe un acquisto alla Marmotta-style), ma in passato mi ricordo che si parlava persino del City. Voi cosa ne pensate di lui?



Ma visto che giocate con sto benedetto 3-5-2 che ve ne fate di un onesto pedalatore come questo?! Servono esterni come dio comanda (sempre più rari per la verità),né terzini riciclati (Lichtcoso) né mediani (Asamoah)


----------



## juventino (19 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma visto che giocate con sto benedetto 3-5-2 che ve ne fate di un onesto pedalatore come questo?! Servono esterni come dio comanda (sempre più rari per la verità),né terzini riciclati (Lichtcoso) né mediani (Asamoah)



Con me sfondi un cancello aperto. Io sono il primo che abborrisce questo tipo di operazioni (come quella di Padoin lo scorso anno).


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2012)

Giocatore normalissimo. Vedi De Sceglie, vedi Antonini per far due nomi. Con la differenza che Peluso giocando titolare è più brillante, in forma, in ritmo. Stop.


----------



## iceman. (27 Dicembre 2012)

Scarsissimo


----------



## prebozzio (27 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Giocatore normalissimo. Vedi De Sceglie, vedi Antonini per far due nomi. Con la differenza che Peluso giocando titolare è più brillante, in forma, in ritmo. Stop.



De Sceglie è una fusione stile Dragonball?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> De Sceglie è una fusione stile Dragonball?









E ora nominatemi grafico di MW


----------



## prebozzio (28 Dicembre 2012)

Ahahahahah! Sicuramente sei più bravo di [MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION] e [MENTION=7]Vinz[/MENTION]


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Dicembre 2012)

nulla di che giocatore normale.


----------



## Vinz (28 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Dicembre 2012)

studiosport continua a dire che lo prenderà la juve per sostituire asamoah nei mesi in cui sarà in coppa d'africa!meglio se lo pigliano loro!una tentazione in meno per galliani


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> De Sceglie è una fusione stile Dragonball?



Ahah  è l'abitudine ormai a scrivere De Sciglio


----------



## cris (1 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E ora nominatemi grafico di MW



fantastica ahahahha


----------



## The Ripper (2 Gennaio 2013)

suvvia, acquisto alla Padoin


----------



## robs91 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Farà la riserva di Asamoah


----------



## James Watson (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ma la domanda che mi pongo io non se la pone nessuno.... ovvero.. perché tutta sta scarsità di esterni decenti nel calcio in generale??


----------



## Mou (9 Maggio 2013)

Con questo qui ci abbiamo affrontato i quarti di Champions contro il Bayern...

Il ghep


----------

